# Allowed books you can bring for PE exam hall



## kadanpoocha (Jun 20, 2010)

What books can you bring for PE Mechanical Exam?


----------



## oluade PE (Jun 21, 2010)

kadanpoocha said:


> What books can you bring for PE Mechanical Exam?


You need to be more specific. Which area are you focusing on during the Depth module?.


----------



## HokieGirl (Jun 21, 2010)

kadanpoocha said:


> What books can you bring for PE Mechanical Exam?


It depends on what state you take the exam in. For example, there are no restrictions in Virginia. You can bring in any book and you can bring in notes as well, provided they are in a 3-ring binder or otherwise bound. You cannot bring anything that is loose paper. However, in other states (Illinois I think?) you can't bring in any books that have problems and solutions, like the 6-minute solutions books. Some states allow books with notes written in them (like Virginia) whereas other states won't allow you to have any pencil marks in your books (like Maryland).


----------



## kadanpoocha (Jun 21, 2010)

I willbe taking HVAC in NY state.


----------



## kadanpoocha (Jun 21, 2010)

I will be writing PE exam in NY.

Thank You


----------



## Bman (Jun 21, 2010)

I just took the exam in NY. You can bring in any book as long as it is bound (includes 3 ring binder).


----------



## oluade PE (Jun 21, 2010)

kadanpoocha said:


> I will be writing PE exam in NY.
> Thank You


The books you may need are

1. MEMR by lindeburg

2. Lindeburg practice Problem

3 101 solved mechanical endineering problems by lindeburg

4 Mechanical PE Sample examination by Lindeburg.

5. Trane air condition manual

6. Six Minutes solution (HVAC, T&amp;F, Machine design)

7. All four ASHRAE books--Very Important since you are taking HVAC depth module)

8. NCEES mechanical engineering problems and solutions.

9. KAPLAN review books for mechanical PE examination contains some problems that may be useful

expeciallly for Boilers, Compressor, Springs, Pumps/blowers etc

In NYS, you are allowed to take any book to examination room as long as they are securely bounded

in a three ring binder. Be ready to invest in book and time.

Best of Luck.


----------



## HokieGirl (Jun 21, 2010)

Make sure to bind your psych charts in a 3 ring binder!


----------



## oluade PE (Jun 21, 2010)

HokieGirl said:


> Make sure to bind your psych charts in a 3 ring binder!



Forgot to Add.

You need a conversion book. Lindeburg has one available for about $25.00.

I was able to solve one problem conviniently in AM with the conversion table which

without it, i may have got wrong.

You can print Psych charts online and bind it securely.


----------



## kadanpoocha (Jun 21, 2010)

Thanks for all the reply.

Does NCEES provide any book? Like FE reference manual.

Thanks again


----------



## HokieGirl (Jun 21, 2010)

kadanpoocha said:


> Thanks for all the reply.Does NCEES provide any book? Like FE reference manual.
> 
> Thanks again


Nope, nothing is provided. You'll need to bring everything with you.


----------



## kadanpoocha (Jun 23, 2010)

HokieGirl


----------



## MechGuy (Jun 24, 2010)

oluade PE said:


> kadanpoocha said:
> 
> 
> > I will be writing PE exam in NY.
> ...


You don't need half of the books on that list for the PE exam. MERM and ASHRAE books should be good enough. Books with problems and sample exams are good for studying but not necessary to take to the exam. In fact they might be a hindrance if you. Trane, Kaplan books -- no need to bring a bookcase. Bring the books you study with consistently and know your way around front to back. Don't bring in books you aren't familiar with, they won't help you.


----------

